# Reg Australia PR - Sample Form PASA 2.0 (Recognition of Prior Learning) & RPL



## praveen30321 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Experts,

I have been struggling to get the correct information about Australia PR.

I am having 6.8 years experience in IT (5 yrs working in SAP BW) and I am planning to apply Australia PR. I am basically from india but currently in melbourne on 457 visa and I am working here in melbourne from past 21 months.

I have done my bachelors in mechanical engineering but started my career with IT.

So for my scenario, is it ok if I submit the PASA 2.0 form to ACS or do I need to submit the CDR (Competency Demonstration Report) as well?

However, I am confused with the PASA form and would be of great help if someone can send me the samples (can remove personal details). Thanks in advance.

Rgds,
Praveen


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

praveen30321 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have been struggling to get the correct information about Australia PR.
> 
> ...


Hi Praveen,

I am also from Mechanical Engineering background. And looking forward to apply via RPL route and located in Mumbai at present . I think PASA 2.0 has everything that is required for RPL application. Where did you get the CDR info? Please contact me at 9930735139 or orcl.surya at yahoo dot com to further discuss and clarify our doubts.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

You may have to apply through RPL as you dont have an ICT degree. Mech engg will hardly have 3 to 4.subject papers of ICT related in the whole four years. So Unlike ECE, mech engg cant be taken for an ICT assessment directly. Best is to Send a mail to [email protected] with your query they will confirm, if RPL or regular process will work out for you.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## bindrak (Dec 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> You may have to apply through RPL as you dont have an ICT degree. Mech engg will hardly have 3 to 4.subject papers of ICT related in the whole four years. So Unlike ECE, mech engg cant be taken for an ICT assessment directly. Best is to Send a mail to [email protected] with your query they will confirm, if RPL or regular process will work out for you.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum



Hi MaddyOZ,

As per your above comment, does it mean that ECE can be taken for ICT assessment directly without the need of RPL?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

bindrak said:


> Hi MaddyOZ,
> 
> As per your above comment, does it mean that ECE can be taken for ICT assessment directly without the need of RPL?


Yes...i have seen many updates in this forum where.ppl got successfully assessed in ACS with the ECE degree. They didnt go via RPL.

Just normal skills route would do.

Cheers,
Mani

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------

